# Futterboot selbstbau.



## Cap Hunter (12. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe wieder nach geraumer Zeit angefangen zu Angeln.
Da ich bereits über 20 Jahre Modellbau betreibe war nun klar das ein Futterboot unabdingbar ist.

Hier werde ich nun in Baustufen Zeigen wie man so ein Boot gut und günstig bauen kann. Sollte ich dieses Jahr noch die Zeit haben werde ich auch eine Form davon machen und das Urmodell (aus Holz und Styro) mal in GFK fertigen.

Da bei mir alles schon einen gewissen standard haben muss
wird das Modell kein Lowbudget Plastikbomber.

Geplant ist.

-Ein Rumpf der aller Erwartungen erfüllt.
  soll bedeuten auch auf Fließgewässer muss es voran gehen.
- Mindestens zwei Futterluken, denke aber eher an vier.
- zwei Montagenhalter mit Lösefunktion
- Sonar

So das reicht für den Anfang.
Falls noch jemand eine Wichtige Funktion hat die ich übersehen habe, bin ich für Hilfestellungen dankbar!!!

mfg
Roman:m


----------



## voller stiffel (12. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

GPS mmmmmmmmmmh


----------



## MajorPain2181 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Kleiner Typ um die Kosten gering zu halten schau mal bei hobbycity  http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_index.asp#


----------



## Cap Hunter (12. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Naja das mit dem GPS wird aber eine 
finatiell nicht so günstige Sache.

Hobbycity, ja das kenne ich.
Aber es geht auch 
in Deutschland günstig.#6


----------



## heinmama (13. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Hallo,

GPS vielleicht nicht, aber ein Echolot wäre nicht schlecht.

Gr.
Heinmama


----------



## Cap Hunter (17. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Ja ein Echolot ist geplant.

Leider falle ich wegen Krankheit aus.
Werde dann hoffentlich nächste Woche Berichten Können.

Wenn alles funktioniert gibt es auch bald eine Form somit genug Rohmaterial.

lg
Roman


----------



## BeneSB (19. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Hallo zusammen,

schon mal das hier gesehen?

http://www.carp.de/berichte/2003/07/futterboot/index.shtml


----------



## NickAdams (19. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Mindestens ein Futterklappe sollte sich so langsam öffnen, dass nicht alles gleich herausplumpst und man auch eine Futterspur legen kann.

Nick


----------



## Cap Hunter (24. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Gute Idee,

da lasse ich mir was einfallen.
Über eine Klappe wird das schwierig,
aber es wird sich eine Lösung finden.

Danke für eure Hinweise!#6
Gerne bin ich für weitere offen denn nur so
kommt ein brauchbares Modell dabei raus.

lg
Roman


----------



## kati48268 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Habe mal in einer Beschreibung gelesen, dass das Teil (keine ahnung welches es war) so eine Art "Notprogramm" hatte; wenn das Steuersignal abriss, fuhr es automatisch immer größere Kreise, bis es das Signal wieder gefunden hat. Auch nett.


----------



## DerSimon (26. August 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Aber auch nur wenn du nur auf einem See in Kreisform unterwegs bist. Falls du Inseln hast kann es auch passieren, dass dein Boot auf einmal an der Insel strandet und dann muss die Badehose her |rolleyes


----------



## Joleen (16. September 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

Hi ich habe ein Futterboot selbstgebastelt aus 2 alten elektro Rennautos aus meiner Jugend hat wunderbar funktioniert. Hier jetzt alles erörtern tue ich nicht wird bald auf meiner HP veröffentlicht. Ich sage nur denkt an die Volt anzahl zuviel bringt eurem Boot den Tod. Das ist mir nämlich kurz vorm Urlaub passiert und das Boot musste leider zuhaus bleiben. Diagnose Empfänger kaputt durch 7,2 V statt 6V war auch noch das verschulden eines Freundes habe ihm immer gesagt die Servos laufen auf 6 V und er schliesst 6 1,2 V Batterien hintereinander tja Pech gehabt


----------



## light troller (12. November 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*



Joleen schrieb:


> Hi ich habe ein Futterboot selbstgebastelt aus 2 alten elektro Rennautos aus meiner Jugend hat wunderbar funktioniert. Hier jetzt alles erörtern tue ich nicht wird bald auf meiner HP veröffentlicht. Ich sage nur denkt an die Volt anzahl zuviel bringt eurem Boot den Tod. Das ist mir nämlich kurz vorm Urlaub passiert und das Boot musste leider zuhaus bleiben. Diagnose Empfänger kaputt durch 7,2 V statt 6V war auch noch das verschulden eines Freundes habe ihm immer gesagt die Servos laufen auf 6 V und er schliesst 6 1,2 V Batterien hintereinander tja Pech gehabt


 
Verstehe nicht warum du sagst das die Servos die aus deiner Jugend stammen mit 6 Volt laufen?Alle alten Servos ob von Graupner,Robbe,Multiplex sind vom Hersteller mit 4,8 Volt zugelassen.Tötlich sind 6Volt für alte Empfänger nicht,mann sollte sie aber nur mit 4,8 Volt betreiben.Wenn Du Deine alte Fernsteuerung genommen hast liegt die sicherlich im 27Mhz Bereich,damit sind Störungen vorprogramiert(CB-Funk etc.)Deweiteren hast du warscheinlich nicht genug Steckplätze am Empfänger um alle Funktionen eines halbwegs vernünftigen Futterbootes anzusteuern.Selbst das einfachste Futterboot braucht drei Funktionen:1.Motorsteuerung über mechanischen oder elektronischen Fahrregler2.Ruderansteuerung um Kurs zu halten3.Futterlukenöffnung/auslösmechanismus für das Rig. 
Alternativ kannst du das Futterboot auch nur über die Motoren Steuern dh.du müßtest zwei Motoren einbauen,zwei Regler usw.Das Boot wird dann aber Eiern wie eine Ente,da Du eine alte RC-Car Fernsteuerung nicht so programieren kannst wie eine moderne Fernsteuerung.Mal abgesehen von vorsteinzeitlichen Batterien und deren Ladetechnik/Standfestigkeit.Nach etlichen Wathosen und Schlauchboot Bergungsaktionen ,vorzeitig ausgelösten Futterorgien auf halber Strecke zum Hot Spod(die schönen Kugeln#q Frequenzdoppelbelegungen durch Kollegen am anderen Ufer,abgerauchte Akkus durch Überlast,abgebrochene lange Antennen an der Fernsteuerung und Kraut in der Schraube des Antriebes.........usw.usw......:cAus leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich nur jedem raten der die Anschaffung eines Futterbootes in erwägung zieht:nehmt einen Krautunempfindlichen Jet Antrieb,benutzt 2.4 Ghz Übertragungstechnik und Lithium Accutechnik.Dann wird das Füttern und Köderauslegen zum Vergnügen.Nur mal so als Tip und ohne Besserwisserei|bla:

Gruß Michael


----------



## eiderfisch (21. November 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

wichtig ist das du es selber und nur für dich machst , denn nur so kann mann  seine  richtige wahl  treffen und keinen anderen die schuld geben,wenn es nicht funktionert. und es gibt alles günstig wenn man weiß wo!!!!!!!!


----------



## raubangler (21. November 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

fuer bastler....
autopilot fuer rc-flugzeuge und boote:

http://diydrones.com/page/uav-devboard


----------



## dr.exe (22. November 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selbstbau.*

wo ist jetzt der baufortshirtt vom TE?


----------

